# Best Cervelo prices in online shops?



## stegger (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi,
I am sitting between a couple chairs here, divided on what bike to go for. 
One of the bikes on my list is a Cervelo. Could anyone link me to a good online US/Canadian bike shop that has good prices on these? 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Have you pruchased one yet? I don't know if they ship, but Speedy Reedy in Seattle has awesome prices on their Cervelos right now, and they're staffed by a great group - I'd highly recommend them. They're a smaller shop, but they've got a whole lot of Cervelos in stock and hanging from their ceiling.


----------



## stegger (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi!
No I have not shopped one yet, so thanks for the info! I will look at their website and see what they offer.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

stegger said:


> Hi,
> I am sitting between a couple chairs here, divided on what bike to go for.
> One of the bikes on my list is a Cervelo. Could anyone link me to a good online US/Canadian bike shop that has good prices on these?
> Thank you very much!!



I think Cervelo has in their dealer agreement that the shops aren't allowed to sell online. If they get caught, they could lose their dealership. I think the way around this rule is to find a shop in your state and have them ship it. But it has to be in your state. 

Not 100% certain about it though.


----------

